# Aire within 50km of Cherbourg



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there, wondering about good stopovers/ aires within 50km of Cherbourg.

Thanks :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a good municipal at Valognes at less than €10pn and also an aire which is nothing much more than a place to park.
http://www.mairie-valognes.fr/web/camping_aire_de_campingcar.html

My suggestion would be to use the campsite, which is mainly for those in transit, and a very short stroll to the town centre.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Take a look at the Campsite Database, there are quite a few aires on the peninsula.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

There are a lot within 50km, depends where you are going/coming from I guess..

We stayed overnight at the aire at Bricquebec last year (+49° 28' 26.47", -1° 38' 48.26"), decent spot, overlooking a lake and not far from the main routes.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pleasant municipal site at St Mere Eglise !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then there is always 'USS'................. but everyone give us a miss. Their loss.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

captainignorance said:


> Hi there, wondering about good stopovers/ aires within 50km of Cherbourg.
> 
> Thanks :roll:


Look in the 'Stopover' list on mhf.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&SubmittedBy=raynipper

Ray.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Aire nr. Cherbourg.*

There is also an Aire in Sant Mere Eglise, Public toilets adjacent, 3 euro per night, Service point at the municipal site previously mentioned, All with in full view of John Steel swinging from the Church spire by his parachute. American airborne museum directly opposite, well worth a visit


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

There is an aire at st Fromond free by the river vire
Jim


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Then there is always 'USS'................. but everyone give us a miss. Their loss.
> 
> Ray.


No they dont !!!! i visited (and got snowed in )


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you can be bothered to scroll to the end of last summers blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk them there are some of the best wilding beachside spot in northern France within a few miles of Cherbourg. Very quiet, and safe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

hogan said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is always 'USS'................. but everyone give us a miss. Their loss.
> ...


Ha ha, but you did get out before the blizard..... :roll: Now we have a 4x4... :lol: :lol:

Ray.


----------



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the focus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------

